# Avicularia Slings



## Lost In Space (Apr 8, 2012)

So far i'm one into the hobby, looking to get another but this time instead of purchasing a juvy, i'm looking for a sling. I do like to handle my Tarantulas, so I'm probably going to stick with Avicularia sp. But I've read so much about them dying off easily and not being hardy at all. I follow Jon3800 on youtube and almost all of his avicularia slings have died and he refuses to buy them anymore. Anyone know a substitute instead of the pinktoe? I was thinking maybe getting a GBB but am still open to just about anything docile.  Also anyone else not have luck with Avic slings? or have the opposite and have raised many without any complications?


----------



## TZach (Apr 8, 2012)

Well i have a avic avic juvy and i have no problems. She is not a sling though, and i love jon3800, he has helped me alot. The only thing you have to worry about is keeping that humidity up, thats why jons died, he couldnt find that humidity level they liked.  You could get a Green bottle blue, but they are a tad defensive/skittish. But what has happened to jon should not stop YOU from buying one. You could have better luck with them.


----------



## BrettG (Apr 8, 2012)

I fail to understand why some people cannot keep them alive,IMHO they are quite hardy and do better on the drier side.We have never had any issues,and we have bred a few different sp of Avicularia.(thousands of slings)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Apr 8, 2012)

^true brett... i dont get it. John3800 has TONS of ts and is very knowledgeable (from what ive seen on youtube).. i dont get why he (or so many other people) CANT KEEP THESE ALIVE. maybe im counting my eggs before they hatch ...so to speak... but i dont consider raising the slings i have a problem at all... pop em in an enclosure with decent ventilation, mist the sides and webbing 2x a week, moisten HALF the coco thoroughly 1x a week and TA-DA... no problemo... YET (knock on wood)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skar (Apr 8, 2012)

I started out with Avic slings and continue to keep them without any issues. They are easy and fun as slings, don't worry about it. They're cool.


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 9, 2012)

The main problem with Avic slings is simply: Ventilation. NOT humidity or temperature really. Ventilation is the key and from my own experience so far I can say the following:


a) Those enclosures with airholes around the side and on the top work better for juveniles and up than on slings!

b) Slings need LOTS of ventilation so the humid air doesn't get stagnant - if the humidity stays too high in there, they'll die because of right THAT.

c) At least for myself, what works really well so far, are the enclosures I use:





You can drill some holes in the side of the enclosure, or cut out some more plastic and hotglue plastic/metalmesh on there, but personally I won't keep any Avicularia in an enclosure with "just" holes. (Experiences may vary on this, for sure!)

d) Don't overmist them! Even if you keep "misting every x days" it could be that you just ADD to the humidity in there. I mist, then check 2 days later, if I see the substrate is still moist, I do NOT mist, if at all, I carefull put some waterdroplets on the webbing. I do mist only if I see the substrate is getting dry again, plus, I only mist ONE side of the enclosure and don't soak the substrate.


This is just my personal opinion on the subject.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jayefbe (Apr 9, 2012)

BrettG said:


> I fail to understand why some people cannot keep them alive,IMHO they are quite hardy and do better on the drier side.We have never had any issues,and we have bred a few different sp of Avicularia.(thousands of slings)


In complete agreement. I haven't found Avicularia to be any more fragile than any other genus of tarantula. I'm not trying to bash anybody here, but people need to remember that youtube users are hobbyists, just like everyone else. Just because they have one experience does NOT mean that is the norm for everyone else. In this case, I'd say he is in the minority.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hamhock 74 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm currently raising 4 Avic slings (versi, diverscipes, sp. peru purple, sp. amazonica) and one adult Avic avic with minimal effort and had no problem what so ever. Vent holes around the top, letting it become completely dry in the container before wetting down the substrate, have/had absolutely no problems at all. Go for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TexasTreeViper (Apr 9, 2012)

IMO, cross ventilation is key!


----------



## Ben Oliver (Apr 9, 2012)

i have raised all my T's from slings. i only have 3 Avics. 2 Avic avic and a versicolor. i have no problem with them eating or molting they grow like weeds. i mist their enclosures 2 to 3 times a week and have them all cross ventilated. imo avics are one of the easiest species to keep so far. i have had all my Avics for over a year now and should be getting a few different Avics in the near future. imo slings are better then juvies or adults that way you can see their attitudes as babies to adults, that way you won't be shocked if they try to bite or run. that is just my opinion though i am not an expert i have gotten most of my information from the boards and on the net and filled the rest in with common sense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm kinda assuming that some slings are just not MADE to survive. Plus, some people tend to mist the enclosures every X days no matter how much moisture is in there anyways. The latter paired with no/bad ventilation and your slings are going to die likely. 

However, experiences vary and everyone seems to have one or another way of raising them. As long as that works - don't change it unless being up for an experiment and maybe losing a prized T.


----------



## XrustyjamesX (Apr 10, 2012)

Has anyone used a hygrometer when raising an Avic. sling? 

If so, any recommendations of a humidity level that has worked for you in the past?
I have a Versi. in a clear display case from the craft store with one 2" screen vent centered on the front. 
The humidity level tends to fluctuate between 70-90% depending on misting. I try to keep it around 70-75%.

It has been in there for about it week and webbed up the top pretty well. Seems to be content so far...


----------



## RS4guy (Apr 10, 2012)

XrustyjamesX said:


> Has anyone used a hygrometer when raising an Avic. sling?
> 
> If so, any recommendations of a humidity level that has worked for you in the past?
> I have a Versi. in a clear display case from the craft store with one 2" screen vent centered on the front.
> ...


Might want to poke a few holes or add some mesh to the sides for some cross ventilating. I keep my versi sling in a 32oz deli cup, fabric top with a few holes poked, and several holes poked using a metal dowel all around the sides, at 1" intervals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 10, 2012)

If you read carefully through the posts, I don't think ANYONE uses hygrometers for slings at all. 

Check if the substrate is moist (not soaking wet), then it's alright. 

Mist if it starts to dry out, which can usually be seen either from the outside, or by touching it with a fingertip. Over time, you'll get the knack of when to mist and when not to. Think it took myself maybe 2 weeks before I was content on that.


----------



## SamuraiSid (Apr 10, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> If you read carefully through the posts, I don't think ANYONE uses hygrometers for slings at all.
> 
> Check if the substrate is moist (not soaking wet), then it's alright.
> 
> Mist if it starts to dry out, which can usually be seen either from the outside, or by touching it with a fingertip. Over time, you'll get the knack of when to mist and when not to. Think it took myself maybe 2 weeks before I was content on that.


Funny how we rarely use hygrometers for slings, when the T is most susceptible to desiccation, but as they mature and become water tight, we wastefully use hygro's. I mean, if I can succesfully raise a sling of X sp. then I should have no humidity issue when the t is mature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrettG (Apr 10, 2012)

Gauges are a waste of money IMHO....Mist it,let it dry out,and mist again.Do not overthink your Avic.That is why most die ,again my opinion..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rockhopper (Apr 10, 2012)

BrettG said:


> Gauges are a waste of money IMHO....Mist it,let it dry out,and mist again.Do not overthink your Avic.That is why most die ,again my opinion..


Agree with this.  A little moisture and some ventilation and it should be good to go.  Better to be on the dry side than the wet side IMO.


----------



## Thistles (Apr 10, 2012)

My first Ts were 2 A. avicularia, an A. versicolor and a G. pulchra. They were all tiny slings and I had no idea what I was doing. All of my Avicularia lived to adulthood, even though they were all in different kinds of containers. I had 2 that just had little holes drilled in the top, and 1 that was in a bigger container with a mesh top, much like the containers used to culture fruit flies. One was on vermiculite, the other 2 were on eco earth. I just made sure to keep their substrate damp and occasionally mist the sides of the containers so they could drink. I also fed them every 4-5 days which probably kept them hydrated. I never had a bad shed or stagnant air or mold... I think they must be pretty bomb-proof to survive my ignorance. Don't be scared of them because of one other person's bad experience. Animals are built to survive. We need to meet minimum requirements, but they aren't _trying_ to die. If you use common sense and seek the expertise of others, you should be just fine.


----------



## seacowst (Apr 11, 2012)

how do you cross venilate


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 11, 2012)

seacowst said:


> how do you cross venilate


Holes / mesh on top and on the sides = CROSSventilation...


----------



## Michiel (Apr 11, 2012)

Listen to storm....cross ventilate....these avics are very susceptable to entomophagous fungi....I oversprayed my A.versicolor, and ventilated poor, resulted in its death years ago....

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk


----------



## seacowst (Apr 11, 2012)

thanks that helps. im new to avics and abroeals period


----------



## Michiel (Apr 11, 2012)

You got some good advice..PERIOD! 

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk


----------



## seacowst (Apr 12, 2012)

oh ops the way i worded it came out wrong sorry. i meant to say thanks for telling me how to do it. sorry for the misunderstanding  im kind of a newbie lol


----------



## Shell (Apr 12, 2012)

*Mod Note*

Ok....I have cleaned this up.

If you can't stay on topic here, don't post. Simple as that. 

As far as discussing what was said and removed etc, just keep in mind that discussing our moderation in public is against the rules.

I strongly suggest everybody either reply to the actual topic of the thread or say nothing at all.

Also, for the millionth time...if you see something, report it and let us handle it, don't keep adding fuel to the fire.


----------



## peterUK (Apr 14, 2012)

I keep the substrate in all of my avic's DRY and dont spray EVER.
A few holes just above the substrate level, some more up high and 100% mesh lid.
Lots of ventilation and problems dont occur.
Once a week I use a syringe to squirt a few ml of water onto the webbing, I havent lost an avic sling in years.

Picture of new tub ready for occupation


----------



## Hayden (Apr 14, 2012)

Where do you get the mesh?


----------



## Toogledoo (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm having some problems with some of my Versi slings. What kind of screen/mesh do you use? I'm thinking ventilation may be my problem. I just have needle holes poked in the sides and lids of their portion cups.


----------



## lagomorphette (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi. I wanted to offer some reassurance! My first 2 Ts were terrestrials--a MM (unknown to me when I bought him) and a juvie. My third T was an .5" A. metallica sling--my first sling, first arboreal, first avic. I was very new to the hobby, so I'd never heard that they might be difficult to raise. I'm glad I hadn't heard that opinion, because that might have stopped me from getting one of my favorite Ts. My metallica posed absolutely no problems at all--he ate well, webbed well, molted well... Oh, and it was February here in Minnesota when I bought him...not exactly a warm & balmy climate. : )

Right now I have 2 purpureas, 1 A. avic, and 1 metallica sling--all around .5"– .75". I have yet to lose one. 

Like everyone else has said, I wouldn't let one person's experience scare you away from avics. As you can see from all the different responses, avics can do well with a variety of different set ups. Personally, I am generous with air holes and with the substrate at the bottom of whatever I put them. Deeper substrate allows you to effortlessly hold in a lot of moisture for the little guys. I add a few drops of water when I notice that it has dried out. Even the purpureas, whom I've heard can be a little harder to raise than most, have been doing excellent. 

About hydrometers: I put hydrometers in my enclosures for my first 4 or 5 tarantulas--more for my own reassurance than anything else. There is no harm in using them, but I think that eventually you'll be confident enough to go without them. I don't bother with them anymore. I think the last time I used one was when I modified an unusually-shaped little 2.5 gal fish tank to make it an enclosure for my versicolor. I drilled a TON of holes in the sides, and I wanted to be sure that it was still holding in humidity. (It did.)

All in all, they are affordable, extremely endearing (good eaters; tiny little black feet that look like shoes!), and easy to raise, IMO. I hope you give them a try. I'd definitely recommend an A. avic or A. metallica for a first species.


----------



## peterUK (Jun 25, 2012)

Toogledoo said:


> I'm having some problems with some of my Versi slings. What kind of screen/mesh do you use? I'm thinking ventilation may be my problem. I just have needle holes poked in the sides and lids of their portion cups.


Not sure on the exact type of mesh that i use but I have been told that it is the type used for mosquito screen doors


----------



## jwlp (Jun 26, 2012)

peterUK said:


> I keep the substrate in all of my avic's DRY and dont spray EVER.
> A few holes just above the substrate level, some more up high and 100% mesh lid.
> Lots of ventilation and problems dont occur.
> Once a week I use a syringe to squirt a few ml of water onto the webbing, I havent lost an avic sling in years.


I tend to keep my enclosures the same way, with holes directly above substrate level, up high and finally across the top of the lid. The only thing I do differently is keep the substrate moist (not swampy), but I noticed you mentioned you keep it dry. This kind of goes against other care requirements I have read in regards to Avics, so how do you manage to keep humidity levels up? For me, I tend to keep a close eye on the substrate not to let it dry out in fear that the humidity will drop off. I typically mist the substrate every 2 days or so, along with lightly misting the sides of the enclosure and finally some of the webbing. So far this has worked for me, so I was curious as to your method of drying out of the substrate. I am just wondering if this would work for the more picky species of Avic like the Purpurea.


----------

